# Review of Honda HSM1590



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

After six seasons of use
my 5 cents

pros: strong engine 438cc plus two electric motors for drive
360 turning one track forward one in reverse zero turn
long throw length 21m somtimes longer
electronic carburetor no manual choking of the engine the ecu takes care off all that best describe as plug and play
in power mode or auto mode you can not overlode the engine the engine ecu and main ecu gets data from load sensor takes care off that to impossible to stall the engine
The most surprising feature is the auger sticks out in front off the bucket you can gnaw through ice concreat at the end off drive way no more shovels and pickaxes
in my opinion it should mandatory on all snowblowers( have tried ariens kraken 32 yamaha 1070t honda 1332 aetd in same conditions resulting in failures getting through ice concrete i think it has to with auger not reaching far enough out off the bucket


cons: 24volt halogen headligt absolutely useless first thing i got rid off for led headlight much better
This is a big negative for me fuel tank size of 5.3 liters is insane on a 438cc engine full power one hour and 15-25 minuttes if lucky befor bone dry
Hsm1390 and hsm 1380 have bigger fuel thank 5.7 liters on 390cc engine so safe to say they should bigger fuel thank on the hsm1590


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what kind of area do you need to clean?
speed of use compared to the 1332?
what about value?

I get asked this question all the time from people who think a 1332 would be sufficient considering the price difference.


----------



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

my drive way and my neighbors not a very large area top speed of hsm1590 is 3.1kmh hss1332 and hs1332 will be faster to clean an area if the snow height is 1-15 inches
15 iches and up 1590 is faster but when you hit 23 inches high and 36 wide full bucket you have to use low gear then top speed is between 0-1.4kph
honda yamaha hold their value very good exempel hs 1180 privatley import from the us with the hand crank and steplate to adjust the bucket heigt is now listed for: 3,235.820 us
a new honda 1332aetd retails for currenctly 7.7865472 us and a yamaha ys 1070t retail for new 6,867.4189 us heck a new of sombody sold and old and beat up hs80 for 1009 us


----------

